

Biological entities found in stratosphere - mikeleeorg
http://journalofcosmology.com/JOC22/Milton5R.pdf

======
stephengillie
These are "life" in the same way that a batch script is a "computer program".
I'm starting to think that any group of molecules that can utilize energy to
do something will be called "alive".

